# Solicitor in Madeira



## Captainbeaky (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi all,

Can anyone recommend an English speaking solicitor to help purchase of house in Madeira please?

Preferably in the Calheta region, but this isn't vital.

Cheers,

Mike...


----------



## clixby53 (Oct 4, 2014)

Mike

Are you still in need of a solicitor in Madeira?

Regards
Richard


----------



## virtual broccoli (May 29, 2021)

I wonder if you had any luck finding a solicitor?
I'm looking for one too, Preferably in the Calheta.


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

Captainbeaky said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone recommend an English speaking solicitor to help purchase of house in Madeira please?
> 
> ...


Look for Pedro Freitas or Patrick Pestana


----------

